# I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I say?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have only caught one carp and that 2lber gave me the best fight I have had outside of Alaska and silver salmon....that being said, how do I catch more?!! what are some surefire tips to get the carp to bite, I figure that is a safe question seeing as most people just want them gone anyway, but after seeing a 4ft carp jump clean out of the water at UL I would almost be willing to pay good money to fight fish like that all afternoon....
So I caught my one with shrimp under a bobber targeting cats, but there were literally dozens of carp on the surface and they could not have cared less for my shrimp, so what can I do to help "clean" utah's fisheries to make way for more sophisticated fisherman?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

I recommend using the search engine. try entering "carp" in the search box.

See: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24579&p=266713&hilit=dough+balls#p266713

I can't think of one sure-fire carp bait. Worms, sweet corn, and dough balls would be my favorites. Sweet corn is illegal in WY and UT though. Dough balls are hard to be but there's 14 trillion different kinds of flavoring options. Strawberry flavor is always good, mulberries is great back home. Uncle Josh makes a carp doughball that is popular, but I haven't used it.

Here's my doughball recipe.

Carp Dough Balls

2 cups - flour
2 cups - cornmeal
1 cup - water
1 pkg - strawberry Jello
2 quart pot of boiling water

In a large bowl dissolve strawberry Jello in water
Add flour and cornmeal, mix until it is a doughy mixture
Add more water if necessary
Knead the dough until it no longer sticks to your hands
Mold into balls, and drop into a pot of boiling water.
When the doughballs float to the top, skim them off with a slotted spoon.
Roll the balls in a little flour or cornmeal.
Place into zip-loc bags and set in the fridge for a couple days before using.

Notes:
There are hundreds of carp dough bait recipes out there. The primary attractant, strawberry Jello in this case, can be replaced with a variety of flavorful things; Kool-aide, anise oil, vanilla, fish oil, corn, cheese, liver, or your favorite store-bought fish scents. 
Don't cook the dough bait if adding liver, fish oils, or any liquid fish attractants.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

I don't have many carp pictures from back home. It just wasn't common to take pictures there...or then.

I have a few from Flaming Gorge:


















Here's a good carp fly:








Light blue or olive is best IMHO.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

I've (accidently) caught some gooduns out of Powell while using anchovies for stripers during the day and then for catfish at night.

Keep the belly meat, and then the fillets from behind the bung hole. Trim the mudline off the fillets. I've fried up carp fillets along with walleye, striper and crappie fillets on Lake Powell and no one knew the difference. Course they were always drinking pretty heavy. 

The cheek meat is also good, as it is from most large fish.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

With that fly I guess that makes carp the bonefish of the West. Still pretty **** ugly.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

Wow Goob. Those Flaming Gorge carp are monsters. :shock: Are carp very common there? How common are the big ones? I sure wouldn't mind trying for a monster next week.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

There's some big carp in Utah; Lake Powell, the Gorge, the Bear River, Utah Lake, even Pineview.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

carp on a tube at the gorge. There are carp at the gorge but they are sometimes hard to find. The ones you do are always big. i catch them all the time on tubes fishing for small mouth. ill tell you this id rather catch the carp then the small mouth!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

I don't fish much anymore. I found the easiest way to catch carp is with an arrow. But when I was in to catching fish, I caught a ton of them on dough balls covered in banana smelly jelly.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

Buy a pizza are your way to catch carp. Eat it, save the crusts. Take a crust, dip it in water and soak it, pack it on a hook, and throw it into your carp hole. Money man. Its money.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*



swbuckmaster said:


> carp on a tube at the gorge. There are carp at the gorge but they are sometimes hard to find. The ones you do are always big. i catch them all the time on tubes fishing for small mouth. ill tell you this id rather catch the carp then the small mouth!


Ya gotta love that!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*



GaryFish said:


> Buy a pizza are your way to catch carp. Eat it, save the crusts. Take a crust, dip it in water and soak it, pack it on a hook, and throw it into your carp hole. Money man. Its money.


Thick crust or thin?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

man that just gets my crankin' hand itching!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

Uhhh...those carp have arrow holes in them.

whoops

Maybe I should put the pic in Archery ....... or Humor.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: I know that I might just be a sick SOB but what can I sa*

sticky rice and bannana flavoring


----------

